# Rock $2.50 / lb



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

*For a limited time, spaghetti and pipe rock is only $2.50 / lb

Send me a PM for more details.​*


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

omg don't tempt me chris!!! darn such a crazy good deal! I may get some next week  waiting to get paid


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Hahaha, sorry Jim.

It is a very good deal and I wish this rock was around when I started. DIY rock back when I made mine 4 years ago cost me about $1.25 / lb but taking the curing time into consideration and trying to get the shapes you want, I would have paid the extra $1.25 

Even though 85% + of my rock in my DT is DIY I will be swapping out some of it for this rock so others can see what it will look like once covered in coraline.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

that an awesome price 

Chris is this a very dense or porus rock? It looks very light...


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I have yet to do any testing but from appearance I would say it is fairly light in comparison to other Live Rock especially since it is dry and there is no water weight. It's a very unique rock.

Chris


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

just picked up some of this rock on friday, it's very cool rock, I like the textures and shapes chris picked out for me  I'm using 20lbs for base rock just to try it out when I start up the new tank soon!

it is indeed very light compared to other live rock, but still very nice and it seems quite porus


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea i really like the look of it... If Bob gets me that new 38 gallon i'll have to look into this for sure


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I have only heard positive feed back on the xxxx lbs sold over the last two weeks while the rock was on sale.

Ciddian - you mean the 238g?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ha!! I wish!! My plan is to win the lotto on the weekend so I will make sure i get that. Heh. 

Will you have this stuff avail for a while there UTS?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

The rock is available and should be for a while. Current pricing is $3 / lb


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

hummmm what happened to 2.50/lb?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Special Only ! That was a limited time only (until November 7th). I have been advised of price increases in the near future on most merchandise / live stock due to the CAD $, early in the new year there maybe other offers.

I'm currently working on complete nano-setup (plug & play litterally) special. Nano to include rock, aragonite, salt, food, additives etc and store credit towards corals. Just working out details with suppliers and should have details soon.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

UnderTheSea said:


> I'm currently working on complete nano-setup (plug & play litterally) special. Nano to include rock, aragonite, salt, food, additives etc and store credit towards corals. Just working out details with suppliers and should have details soon.


That's a really good idea, and I'm surprised no one else has done it earlier. I'm looking forward to seeing what you'll be offering!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

suppliers suck when they raise YOUR cost, because then it translates to the customer as well  glad I got some while I did


----------

